# Weight question?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I read somewhere(please don't ask where since I don't remember,LOL)
that you can gauge how big a puppy will be when they are about 3 or 4 months of age.I think it said that if your pup say is 5lbs at 4 months you double it and the pup will be 10 lbs at maturity.Has anyone ever heard of this?
I spoke to my breeder recently and she was surprised that at 3 months Duncan is already 6 lbs.LOL!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I always heard that whatever they weighed @ 6 mos. then you double it. Not so sure that is always very accurate though! What do the breeders on here think?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope you are both wrong!!!!!!!!! LOL, Smarty weighed 8.1 lbs today at the vets, she is 4 months (17 weeks).


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady was always big, but he stopped putting on weight around 8 months old. I can't remember his different weights at different ages, but I do remember that he was almost 4 pounds when he came home at 8 weeks! He grew very fast and is now 17 pounds. He is a big boy, but not fat at all. I kind of like having a big hav as he is not fragile and loves to rough house. Although, I do miss being able to carry him in a dog purse. That didn't last too long.:violin:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Tom King said that there is no sure formula. Some tiny puppies in his litter turn out to be the biggest. However I think it would be fun for those who have several weights on their dogs to share them. Olliesmom always said that he was as many pounds as he was months old and he leveled off between 8-9 #.

Here are Brutus weights: 
10 weeks 3.4#
14 weeks 4.6#
16 weeks 5.8#
21 weeks 7.4#

My prediction is that Smarty will weigh more than 10#


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Mangos weight*

My Mango is only 2.2 pounds at 9 weeks old. He's a little guy! I? want him to gain more, while you guys don't want yours to gain more! hahaha..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If you read my other post you know Smarty will eat anything that is not called dog food. Her favorite is rabbit and deer poop. Try that it will help Mango grow.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Too funny!...it is fertilizer ya know!:llama:


----------



## hheitman (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello all. My Brewer is 13 lbs. and is 8 months. Is it safe to assume he has reached his final weight ( I hope).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My son just weighed Logan - he is 7 months old and 12.5 lbs. Hopefully he is almost done too!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi @11 weeks was 3 lbs. Now @18 mos he is 10.5 lbs.

Shelby was 4.5 lbs @11 weeks. She s 8 mos and is 10 lbs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope we don't double what they weigh at 6 months - because Cash would be a 28 lb Havanese? I may have to start calling him a lowland polish sheep dog if he gets that big. Check it out they do look like big Havs

http://www.aponc.org/


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

That would be a BIG boy! Hahaha.. I think the 'formula' is double at 4 months.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think there is no formula that works for all dogs. Bugsy was 10 lbs between 6.5 and 7 months (can't exactly remember). He is now 11.5 months and weighs 10.8 lbs (according to my electronic bathroom scale).


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are some weights that I have copied from other threads. Owners let me know if you would like to update (or correct any of my mistakes.)

Oreo
9 weeks 4.4#
16 wks 6.4#
6 mos 8.9#

Minka
8 wks 2#
12 wks 3.5#
16 wks 5.2#
20 wks 6.5#
8 mos 9.5#
10.5 mos 9.1#

Izzy
3 mos 3.3#
4 mos 4.7#
6 mos 5.8#

Dusty
16 wks 5# 15 oz
5mos 7# 6oz
8 mos 9#
10mos 9.8#

Quincy 
16 wks 5.3#
5 mos 7.5#
7 mos 9#
11 mos 10#

So it seems that the bulk of growing occurs during th first 6 mos.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know what the breeders on the forum would say to this,but I think they could probably have a pretty good guess at your finished dog's size.I'm sure there are many different variables,but after several litters,with the dams and sires,they should have a pretty good guess I would think.

I asked 3 different breeders (not the breeders of Quincy)about what their estimates for adult size would be...and all 3 were right!They had guessed between 10-11 pounds.Quincy is 13 1/2 months old and is 10 1/2 pounds.I am impressed!I'm sure there must be some sort of system or calculation they use.?

As long as they're healthy though......that's really what is important.eace:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I remember with the maltese (but remember they stay a lot smaller) that my breeder said to double-tripple her weight at 4 months when I got her and it turned out to be about right.

I think they can give a decent guess but Dora actually weighed more at 10 months then she does now. I think they shed some of that puppy weight a bit when they get older. I need to dig up her vet records and post them. She is 10.5lbs now but I wouldn't be suprised if she put any wieght on. She has gotten really muscular in the last year.

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda,
That's really interesting about Dora.Maybe Quincy will gain some more and get more muscular as he gets a little older too! It all seems to be a crap shoot with these guys.....from color,to size and everything in-between!:becky:
I did think it was odd that Quincy didn't really gain much since 11 months...but I figured his growth by then would slow down,just not that much!I also thought since he was neutered he would tend to get a little larger like a cat?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dotndani said:


> I read somewhere(please don't ask where since I don't remember,LOL)
> that you can gauge how big a puppy will be when they are about 3 or 4 months of age.I think it said that if your pup say is 5lbs at 4 months you double it and the pup will be 10 lbs at maturity.Has anyone ever heard of this?
> I spoke to my breeder recently and she was surprised that at 3 months Duncan is already 6 lbs.LOL!!


Different lines grow at different rates so it would be hard to guess without knowing who the parents are. Ask your breeder what's typical for their lines.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think my Freddie grew slow. He was 5lbs at 4 months old and he is now 13 lbs at 2 yrs old come Nov.23. He is 11 inches at the withers.

Bella.- 4lbs at 7 months old. She is 6lbs at 3 years old. She is 8.5- 9" at withers...picky eater, skin and bones!

Scudder- around 4lbs at 10 weeks old. 11lbs at 7 months old. He is big boned and 9" at withers.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would be even more curious as to HEIGHT and weight of everyones dogs. As you can see my Bella & Scudder are almost exactly the same height, but he weighs 5 lbs more, because he has much larger bones. Anyone else curious? I use a ruler and measure at the dogs shoulders.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

OK- I think Parker has beat everyone in size- (forget about firring into any pocketbook!)
He is almost 1 years old.
He is 14" at the withers (top of the shoulder)
And he is whopping 17 pounds. But he too is not fat as Brady's mom has said- he is solid- and by the way- a terrific swimmer as we have just found out- this is his first summer with us and we have an inground pool. He not only loves to swim, but he loves to float up and down the pool on a raft- or just hang out in my arms in the water. 
(Sorry for changing the subject!) :focus: 
Does anyone else have a small moose like Parker?
Lynn


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Other small breeds say..*

at 8 weeks you triple it and at 12 weeks you double it plus 1/2 pound or something like that.

Seems all over the place here....
perhaps someone can start a spreadsheet with dogs that weigh x at 8 weeks, y at 12 weeks and z and 1 year possibly w at 6 months too.

that would be cool!

OK. I'll do it....if you know the weights 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 6 months, 1 year pm me or email me [email protected]. I'll start a spreadsheet.

Trish


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, I have one of those Polish Lowland Sheepdogs masquerading as a Havanese! :biggrin1: My Sedona weighs 18.4 lbs, down from a high of 19.4 lbs and hopefully due to go down a tad more. I'd like to see her level out at 16-17 lbs.

Some weights on my girls.
*McKenna*
6 wks - 2.1 lbs
8 wks - 2.8 lbs
11.5 wks - 3.5 lbs
16 wks - 5 lbs
26 wks - 8 lbs
8 mos - 8.5 lbs
1.5 yrs - 10.5 lbs
Now - varies between 10.5 and 11 lbs.

*Sedona*
7 wks - 2.5 lbs
9.5 wks - 4.1 lbs
13 wks - 6.5 lbs
16 wks - 8.5 lbs
19 wks - 9.7 lbs
10 mos - 15 lbs
2 yrs - 19.5 lbs
Now - 18.4 lbs


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea! I really don't think there's a formula. If that were true, my freddie who is 13lbs should be 7lbs! Seems to me their all over the board, but will be interesting to see what you come up with. Thanks.

I didn't keep the best records, but here's what I have.
Freddie:
10 weeks- 2.8
12 weeks- 3.5
6 months- 7.8
1 yr- 12 lbs
now at 1 yr 8 months is 13lbs and 11inches tall

Scudder:
10 weeks- 4.0
12 weeks-5.0
6 months-10.0
now at 7 months is 11lbs and 9 inches tall- he might give some of the big guys a run for their money! He is a brick!

Bella
7 months-4.0 lbs
1 year- 5.6
Now at 3 yrs old is 6.0 and 9 inches tall.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What amazes me about the variety of weights is also the rate at which they gain them. Some gain most of their weight before 6 months old. Others gain most of it after.


----------

